# How good is Maris Otter



## Outback (10/9/18)

I mean does Thomas Fawcett enlist flaxen haired maidens and have them come down from the hills and turn the barley over on the floor with ancient sycamore rakes and generally frolic around on it for the rest of the day?
Whatever his game, I approve and would like to shake his hand in respect and admiration.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/9/18)

If the flaxen maidens have done all the work, surely you should be shaking their hands?


----------



## pnorkle (10/9/18)

Hmm - "How Good is Maris Otter" If you threw a "Forking" in there, this thread would be a winner for sure!

Seriously though, TF MO is my go to base malt.


----------

